# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  कब, किसे और कैसे मिलेगा विंडोज 10 ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम फ्री

## hindinet

कब, किसे और कैसे मिलेगा विंडोज 10 ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम फ्री


http://****************2015/06/10.html﻿

----------


## anita

गर आपके पास विंडोज ८.१ है तो आपके 
आपकी विंडोस पे खुद ही एक सन्देश आ जायेगा 

ये सन्देश लिखा हुआ दिखेगा 
जैसा आपको तस्वीर में दिखाया गया है 
*Get Windows 10*

----------


## anita

*क्लिक करे   “Reserve your free upgrade” पे   एप्लीकेशन विंडो में*

----------


## anita

*अपना ईमेल डाले गर आप कन्फर्मेशन चाहते है तो 
.*

----------


## anita

*आप इस आरक्षण को कभी हटा सकते है*

----------


## anita

*२९ जुलाई २०१५ को आपको एक सन्देश मिल जायेगा  जैसे ही  विंडोज १० आपके सिस्टम पे डाउनलोड हो जाएगी 
और अब आप इसे इनस्टॉल कर सकते है*

----------


## uttarakhandi

ये मेरे सरफेस पर क्याें नहीं है

----------


## anita

> ये मेरे सरफेस पर क्याें नहीं है


विंडोज कौन सी है ?
सीधे हाथ पे status bar पे देखे वह होगा 
वैसे Genuine Windows है ?

----------


## uttarakhandi

> विंडोज कौन सी है ?
> सीधे हाथ पे status bar पे देखे वह होगा 
> वैसे Genuine Windows है ?


windows 8.1 Original
माइकाेसाॅफ्ट सरफेस , माइकाेसाॅफ्ट ने ही वनाया है ।

----------


## anita

> windows 8.1 Original
> माइकाेसाॅफ्ट सरफेस , माइकाेसाॅफ्ट ने ही वनाया है ।


:) 
मुझे तो दिख रहा है मेरे सिस्टम 

आप माइक्रोसॉफ्ट के updates लेते है ?

आपने अपनी windows को रजिस्टर करवाया है ?

----------


## uttarakhandi

> :) मुझे तो दिख रहा है मेरे सिस्टम आप माइक्रोसॉफ्ट के updates लेते है ?जी हांॅ आपने अपनी windows को रजिस्टर करवाया है ?


जी हां़़़़़़़़़़़़़  ़़़़़़़़़

----------


## anita

> कब, किसे और कैसे मिलेगा विंडोज 10 ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम फ्री
> 
> 
> http://****************2015/06/10.html﻿


मित्र आपका ये link काम नहीं कर रहा था इस लिए इस सूत्र पे जानकारी दी

----------


## anita

> जी हां़़़़़़़़़़़़़  ़़़़़़़़़


आपको सन्देश से एक link भेज रही हु कृपया उसे देखे 
यहाँ पे उतना कुछ नहीं लिख सकती हु

----------


## Shree Ji

> मित्र आपका ये link काम नहीं कर रहा था इस लिए इस सूत्र पे जानकारी दी


आपकी तत्परता काबिले तारीफ है

----------


## anita

> आपकी तत्परता काबिले तारीफ है


धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## hindinet

> मित्र आपका ये link काम नहीं कर रहा था इस लिए इस सूत्र पे जानकारी दी


sithe is pure Title ko (कब, किसे और कैसे मिलेगा विंडोज 10 ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम फ्री)  Google me search kar lo..

----------


## anita

> sithe is pure Title ko (कब, किसे और कैसे मिलेगा विंडोज 10 ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम फ्री)  Google me search kar lo..



धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## Shree Ji

> sithe is pure Title ko (कब, किसे और कैसे मिलेगा विंडोज 10 ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम फ्री)  Google me search kar lo..


ये बंदा अपने फोरम के दर्शन करवाके हि मानेगा

----------


## uttarakhandi

*थैंक्स अनीता जी,*

*पूरी मेहनत और आपके सपोर्ट के बावजूद विंडोज १० अपडेट का नोटिफिकेशन नहीं मिल पाया।  गुस्से में मैंने जरा मिक्रोसफ्ट से कुछ मीठी मीठी बाते की और आज सबेरे नोटिफिकेशन आ गया। * 

*उन्होंने बताया की हर एलिजिबल कंप्यूटर को ये नोटिस जायेगा। इसके लिए वे प्रतिदिन अपने डेटाबेस से कुछ लाख कंप्यूटर को ये न्योता भेजते है और  उनके अनुसार हर  जेन्युइन विंडोज ७ और ८.१ तथा सपोर्टेड हार्डवेयर वाले कंप्यूटर इसके लिए एलिजिबल है और देर सबीर सबके पास ये आयेगा।* 

*आपके व्यक्तिगत प्रयासों के लिए आपका आभार।*

----------


## satya_anveshi

मेरे पास तो आ गया था नॉटी... 15 दिन गुजरे लगभग।

----------


## satya_anveshi

वैसे एक और बात है जो हमें मालूम होनी चाहिए... आपके पास पुराणी विंडो का जो वर्शन है.. जैसे कि होम, प्रोफेशनल, अल्टीमेट आदि.. उसी के समतुल्य वर्शन आपको मिलेगा विंडो 10 का..

----------


## anita

कोई नहीं मित्र 

ख़ुशी इस बात की आपका काम हो गया 




> *थैंक्स अनीता जी,*
> 
> *पूरी मेहनत और आपके सपोर्ट के बावजूद विंडोज १० अपडेट का नोटिफिकेशन नहीं मिल पाया।  गुस्से में मैंने जरा मिक्रोसफ्ट से कुछ मीठी मीठी बाते की और आज सबेरे नोटिफिकेशन आ गया। * 
> 
> *उन्होंने बताया की हर एलिजिबल कंप्यूटर को ये नोटिस जायेगा। इसके लिए वे प्रतिदिन अपने डेटाबेस से कुछ लाख कंप्यूटर को ये न्योता भेजते है और  उनके अनुसार हर  जेन्युइन विंडोज ७ और ८.१ तथा सपोर्टेड हार्डवेयर वाले कंप्यूटर इसके लिए एलिजिबल है और देर सबीर सबके पास ये आयेगा।* 
> 
> *आपके व्यक्तिगत प्रयासों के लिए आपका आभार।*

----------


## anita

> मेरे पास तो आ गया था नॉटी... 15 दिन गुजरे लगभग।


हा जी आपके पास तो आना ही था नहीं आता तो खोज लाते आप

----------


## satya_anveshi

एक और बात.... यदि आपको अभी तक नोटिफिकेशन नहीं मिला है तो सबसे पहले अपडेट सेंटर में जाके ऑटोमैटिक अपडेट ऑन करें.. लिटिल सी बात है बट आपको चिंता में दाल सकती है.. :eek:

----------


## satya_anveshi

> हा जी आपके पास तो आना ही था नहीं आता तो खोज लाते आप


जी.... शुक्रिया।

----------


## uttarakhandi

*मित्र,*
*विंडोज १० में केवल होम एडिशन ही फ्री है बाकी के लिए शायद पैसे देने पड़ेँगे.  वैसे कंपनी अब तक कई बार अपनी पालिसी बदल चुकी है और सही स्थिति तो जुलाई के बाद ही पता चलेगी। * 

*वैसे एक बात तो है लिनक्स और मैक ने विंडोज को उसकी औकात तो दिखा दी।  मजबूर कर दिया कंपनी को फ्री ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम के लिए। *

----------


## anita

> *मित्र,*
> *विंडोज १० में केवल होम एडिशन ही फ्री है बाकी के लिए शायद पैसे देने पड़ेँगे.  वैसे कंपनी अब तक कई बार अपनी पालिसी बदल चुकी है और सही स्थिति तो जुलाई के बाद ही पता चलेगी। * 
> 
> *वैसे एक बात तो है लिनक्स और मैक ने विंडोज को उसकी औकात तो दिखा दी।  मजबूर कर दिया कंपनी को फ्री ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम के लिए। *


Sun Micro System के सीईओ ने बिल गेट्स के लिए एक बात कही 
*वो मुझे Technology नहीं सिखा सकते है और मैं उन्हें Business करना नहीं सिखा सकता* 

और ये ही Microsoft की ये ही पालिसी है धीरे धीरे सब चीज़ को हड़प लेना 
बेसिक Computer Programming की एक भाषा है बस उस में Visual लगा कर खुद का प्रोडक्ट तयार कर बेचना शुरू कर दिया 
डिफेन्स के किसी भी System में विंडोज का प्रयोग नहीं होता है, क्योकि उसे हैक करना आसान है और सबसे ज्यादा वायरस भी उस पे ही आते है

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *मित्र,*
> *विंडोज १० में केवल होम एडिशन ही फ्री है बाकी के लिए शायद पैसे देने पड़ेँगे.  वैसे कंपनी अब तक कई बार अपनी पालिसी बदल चुकी है और सही स्थिति तो जुलाई के बाद ही पता चलेगी। * 
> 
> *वैसे एक बात तो है लिनक्स और मैक ने विंडोज को उसकी औकात तो दिखा दी।  मजबूर कर दिया कंपनी को फ्री ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम के लिए। *


नहीं नहीं... जो कॉपी आपके पास है उसकी समतुल्य कॉपी मिलेगी... विंडोज ऑफिशियल पर देखा..

----------


## uttarakhandi

चलो तब तो बढ़िया है।  मेरी तो प्रोफेशनल वर्शन है. सरफेस के साथ ही आई थी।  


वैसे भाई लोगो………… क्या कहते हो इस बार विंडोज के क्या हाल होंगे।  हिट या फ्लॉप ?

----------


## satya_anveshi

> चलो तब तो बढ़िया है।  मेरी तो प्रोफेशनल वर्शन है. सरफेस के साथ ही आई थी।  
> 
> 
> वैसे भाई लोगो………… क्या कहते हो इस बार विंडोज के क्या हाल होंगे।  हिट या फ्लॉप ?


hmm.. बढ़िया.. नुक्सान न होगा।
ये वाला विंडो वर्शन चल निकलेगा.. बेहतर मालूम पड़ता है।
और पैटर्न से देखें.. xp हिट vista flop 7 हिट 8 फ्लॉप तो 10 को हिट होना मांगता है.. :eek:

----------


## ravi chacha

आज मेने विंडोज 10 डाउनलोड किया मजेदार है

----------


## ravi chacha

माइक्रोसॉफ्ट ने अपने नए ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम विंडोज 10 को फ्री अपग्रेड के तौर पर बुधवार को 190 देशों में रिलीज कर दिया। लेकिन इस फ्री अपग्रेड के लिए भी यूजर्स को लंबा इंतजार करना पड़ रहा है। आपने भी तो विंडोज 10 के लिए रजिस्टर कर दिया होगा न?

इंतजार नहीं करना चाहते? तो मत कीजिए! जी हां, विंडोज 10 का एक डाउनलोड पेज भी है जहां से आप अभी के अभी इस ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम को हासिल कर सकते हैं।

30 Jul, 2015

----------


## ravi chacha

सलाह यह है कि आप सबसे पहले अपने डेटा का बैकअप लेकर रख लें। इससे पहले Easeus सिस्टम गोबैक जैसा टूल भी इन्स्टॉल कर लें ताकि पसंद न आने पर आप अपने पुराने ओएस पर लौट सकें। हालांकि, विंडोज 10 में खुद अपना भी एक रोलबैक फीचर है, लेकिन एक महीने बाद यह विकल्प खुद-ब-खुद खत्म हो जाता है। ऐसे में इस टूल की जरूरत पड़ेगी जो हमेशा उपलब्ध रहता है।

30 Jul, 2015

----------


## ravi chacha

पहले यह विंडोज इनसाइडर प्रोग्राम के सदस्यों को मिलेगी जिन्होंने इस सर्विस की टेस्टिंग में मदद की। इसके बाद, यह एक बार में एक यूजर्स के समूह को कुछ हफ्तों तक दिया जाएगा। माइक्रोसॉफ्ट नहीं चाहती कि विंडोज 10 को एकसाथ डाउनलोड करने के चक्कर में उसके सर्वर्स बैठ जाएं।

आपने भी शायद डाउनलोड के लिए पहले से ही साइन अप कर लिया होगा। माइक्रोसॉफ्ट यूजर्स को पिछले महीने से विंडोज 10 के डाउनलोड का नोटिफिकेशन गेट विंडोज 10 ऐप के जरिये दे रही है। इसी ऐप के जरिये आप विंडोज 10 के लिए अपने कम्प्यूटर की कम्पैटिबिलिटी जान पाएंगे।

29 Jul, 2015

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

पर,microsoft तो कल से इसे खैरात की तरह बाँट रही है ,मेरा तो ओरिजीनल भी नहीं था

----------


## ravi chacha

मेरा लेपटोप तो ओरिजनल विंडोज है के साथ था ८.१

----------

